
Ask HN: Best blogging platform for mathematics? - mandliya
Our group wants to develop a weekly blog for whatever we have learned so far in the week. However, We are short on time, and need a quick way to do it. Most of us are comfortable in LaTex. Is there a blogging platform where we can quickly write maths formulas and equations without spending too much time on it? Like plugins or extensions for wordpress.
======
detaro
You probably want MathJax
([https://www.mathjax.org/](https://www.mathjax.org/) ) or KaTeX
([https://khan.github.io/KaTeX/](https://khan.github.io/KaTeX/) ) support, I
hope with these 2 keywords you can find something.

